# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  comment supprimer le virus malware-gen?

## FloFlo2

Bonjour  tous,
avast me signale la prsence d'un virus, c'est un script dans wscript.exe, malware-gen. J'ai tout fait pour le supprimer mais il y a pas moyen.
y aurai-t-il quelqu'un pour me secourir.
Merci

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour, FloFlo2

Ce virus serait ce qu'on appelle un faux positif. ce genre de problme a dj t reconnu avec Avast. Voir l'article :



> http://www.secuser.com/alertes/2006/vbsmalware.htm


Pour en tre sur, tu peux aller sur le site de virustotal et scanner ton fichier wscript.exe.



> www.virustotal.com/fr/


Tu peux commencer par mettre  jour Avast. Voir ce qui se passe.
Ou alors dsinstaller Avast et installer Antivir. Tu fais un scan avec antivir en mode sans  echec.  Tu verras dans le rapport si il y a une infection.  :;): .
En dernier lieu, fais un scan en ligne sur secuser.com.

Tiens nous au courant.
salut.  ::):

----------


## FloFlo2

Merci rlgrand je vais m'y mettre de suite et te tiendrai au courant

----------


## FloFlo2

salut rlgrand j'ai fait tout ce que tu as di mais san rsultat: au dmarrage de xp avast me signale tjrs le malware gen. mais il faut dire qu'en plus d'avast il a Symantec antivirus qui est install su le systme. je m'eplique: l'entreprise o je suis possde un cd o il y a le syxtme xp, l'antivirus, le service pack... et une sois install ce n'est plus possible de dsinstaller  moins de reformater la machine. donc avast a du mal  lancer le scan  l'accs ( je reois ce message au demarrage).  y a t-il pas une autre solution parce que l le systme est devenu trop trop lent. encor merci!!

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

FloFlo2 a dit :



> j'ai fait tout ce que tu as di  mais san rsultat


Tu as mis  jour Avast et pas de changement ?
Sand du fichier sur virustotal : ngatif ? Dans ce cas, le fichier wscript.exe n'est pas infect et c'est sans doute un faux positif.

Avoir 2 antivirus sur son PC est plutt dconseill.
Si tu as install Avast, tu peux donc le dsinstaller. Utilises cet utilitaire ( si tu as accs au mode sans chec ), sinon, tu le fais comme d'habitude ( si tu as les droits ) :



> http://www.avast.com/fre/avast-uninstall-utility.html


Aprs, scannes le disque dur avec symantec. tu peux aussi faire un scan en ligne pour vrifier. Ce n'est pas le choix qui manque.

On verra alors.

Salut.  ::):

----------


## FloFlo2

rlgrand merci pour tes conseils g dsinstall avast et je ferai le scan demain je suis actuelement deborde. je te tiens au courant. bonne soire! ::D:

----------


## FloFlo2

Voil j'ai supprim avast, mis  jou symantec et scan. Je n'i plus le malware gen au dmarrage donc je suppose qu'il n'est plus l. merci  toi rlgrand.

----------


## tony.24

tout d'abord bonjour a tous et bonne anne!!!

donc voila mon probleme :

hier j'ai t infecter par ce virus win32:malware.gen je l supprimer et puis plus rien, je me suis dit c bon!!!

ce matin je rallume le pc et boum au demarrage avast me ressort le virus, je planifie un scan au demarrage, il le detecte je le supprime et le pc redemarre. arriver sur le bureau re-belote. je ne peux plus ouvrir mes documents mozilla pareil enfin bref c la mierda comme on dit!!!! Heureusement que g un autre pc pour vous ecrire!!!

pouvez-vous m'aidez svp???

PS : windows original a jour ; avast pour lantivirus ; spybot ; c cleaner pour le nettoyage!!!!

----------

